# [udev/xorg/hal] ayuda para configurar teclado y mouse

## upszot

Hola gente..

les comento hace unos dias que vengo peliando con este tema y ya ando medio perdido con tantas vueltas... asique recurro a ustedes para que me den una mano...tengo instalado lo siguiente... *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/udev-151-r4
> 
> sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 (X acpi apm crypt dell kernel_linux laptop)
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24 (acpi gtk kernel_linux)
> ...

 mi configuracion de xorg.conf es esta.. 

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep -v '#'

Section "Module"

    SubSection     "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "n"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "n"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "NoLogo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "n"

    Monitor        "n"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"[/url]

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 y mis problemas como dice el titulo del post es con la configuracion del teclado y del mouse...

el mapeo de teclado tiene algo mal...

--cuando presiono [del] no solo me borra como deberia de hacer sino que actua como si ademas apretara printscreen...

--si presiono la flecha hacia abajo... me da un enter y despues ejecuta la accion de bajar...

--el [insert] me imprime el caracter     /         (barra)...

-- no tengo repeticion con las flechas [arriba] o la [derecha] o [izquierda] por lo cual tengo q apretarlas muchas veces para moverme ...

 y asi.... el touchpad si bien funciona...(se mueve y puedo dar click-izquierdo sobre la superficie sin necesidad de usar el boton para eso...pero no funcionan los scrools y demas yerbas....

mis archivos de "/lib/udev/rules.d/" y de "/etc/udev/rules.d/" estan por defecto...

he intentado seguir las guias...http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev

http://www.bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=2114

http://www.vicente-navarro.com/blog/2007/03/29/creacion-de-reglas-udev-para-personalizar-el-nombre-de-los-ficheros-de-dispositivo-de-las-memorias-usb/

http://disonanciamental.wordpress.com/2010/02/16/touchpad-synaptics-en-debian-de-hal-a-udev/

pero algunos de los comandos que utilizan ahi no existen... "udevinfo" (al menos con la version de udev que tengo instalada...por algun lado lei que venia con el paquete udev)...

lo que quiero lograr es configurar el teclado y el mouse con udev...

alguien logro hacer esto???

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tube algun problema similar...

que fue no se, pero asi anda bien

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier             "Keyboard Defaults"
> 
>     MatchIsKeyboard        "yes"
> ...

 

----------

## upszot

hola ... acabo de agregar eso al xorg.conf y reiniciar el equipo y nada... sigo en lo mismo...

tanto el teclado como el mouse se comportan de la misma manera...

alguna otra idea?

Edit... tambien me cambie a la ultima version de udev para ver si venia el comando "udevinfo" pero no...

ahora tengo asi... *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/udev-154 (extras)

 

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que tipo de ordenador tienes? 

La pregunta te la hago por que no hace mucho seleccione el profile Desktop para un portatil HP Compaq y claro ya podia hacer lo que hiciera con xorg.conf y resto de archivos de configuración que el teclado en las Xs daba problemas así que en cuanto cambié a un profile generico (el 2010.0 creo) HAL lo solucionó sólo.

----------

## upszot

hola

  este es el profile q estoy usando.. *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets: 
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  y estos son los datos de mi procesador *Quote:*   

> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz
> 
> 

  la maquina es una laptop dell xps m1530..

este es un fragmento de mi /etc/make.conf   *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/make.conf |grep -v '#' 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

saludos

----------

## victorsito

Hola,

Has instalado HAL, con lo que él se encarga de buscar el teclado y el ratón. Por eso, da igual qué cambies en xorg.conf porque él no lo lee.

La configuración del teclado y del ratón la tienes que añadir en tu entorno X (ya sea Gnome, KDE, ...) en sus menús correspondientes de configuración.

Echa un vistazo de todas maneras a /var/log/Xorg.0.log para saber qué está ocurriendo.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

----------

## Ralgo

Con tu versión de Xorg (>1. :Cool:  es conveniente instalarlo sin soporte para Hal (ya no se usa en un desktop Linux moderno), dejando a udev el manejo del hardware de entrada.

Si no quieres poner el "-hal" en tu archivo make.conf, te sugiero agregarlo en /etc/portage/package.use lo sgte:

```
x11-base/xorg-server -hal
```

Las configuraciones vuelven a recaer en /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dejando de lado los horribles archivos .fdi.

Te muestro a modo de ejemplo mi xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "es"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

Eso es todo el contenido de mi archivo, ojo que si tienes una vga nvidia, tb deben ir las lineas correspondientes.

También, algo nuevo es la posibilidad de tener archivos de configuración individuales, los cuales se encuentra en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Ejemplo de mi archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-synaptics.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

Identifier "touchpad catchall"

MatchIsTouchpad "on"

MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

Driver "synaptics"

EndSection

```

Las opciones importantes (y nuevas creo) son las MatchIsTouchpad, keyboard o similar.

Más info: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Ahora puedes tener Xorg corriendo sin depender de que Hal también lo haga, udev se encarga de la autodetección. Saludos!

PD: Si usas Gnome 2.30 también podrías hacer la prueba de sacar por completo el soporte para Hal y sacarlo de una vez del sistema, yo puedo asegurar que es posible en Gentoo.

----------

## upszot

Hola gente...

... logre que me funcione el teclado y el mouse... con lo siguiente..

```
Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"

EndSection
```

 antes estaba en OFF....

como habran visto arriba en las uses de mi make.conf no tengo hal...  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/make.conf       
> 
> USE="ssl perl latin1 mysql -ipv6 logrotate samba
> 
> X acpi ssh kde gnome alsa java opengl -debug pulseaudio 
> ...

  y mi xorg-server esta compilado solo con soporte para udev o no para hal

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.use |grep  x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-server udev 
```

 y mi xorg.conf  es tal cual como lo ven arriba con el agregado que me dijo "pelelademadera"... 

```
Section "InputClass"

  Identifier "Keyboard Defaults"

  MatchIsKeyboard "yes"

  Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

  Identifier "mouse-all"

  Driver "evdev"

  MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

```

 lo unico que no me funcionan los scrolls del touchpad... 

tendre que cargar otra vez en el xorg.conf esto como se hacia antes???  *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier    "Synaptics Touchpad"
> 
>     Driver        "synaptics"
> ...

  o crear una regla de udev con estos datos?? ...algo asi como lo que hablan aca?? http://disonanciamental.wordpress.com/2010/02/16/touchpad-synaptics-en-debian-de-hal-a-udev/

espero que alguien me ilumine ...=))

----------

